# A script on this page may be busy....



## wiggydiggy (3 Feb 2012)

Hi,

I'm receiving the following error messag on certain pages, the page will freeze then the pop up will appear after a short time. Clicking stop allows me to navigate on the page, but if the next page I goto creates the same error it will freeze again and I will need to wait for the message again.







If this is an issue with my browser (Firefox 9.0.1) I have limited options to fix it as it is a shared use computer, I can use IE6 instead but that is the limit of my options for alternatives.

Thanks, Wigs.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Feb 2012)

Is this a recent problem, wiggy? I was using the same version of FF until a couple of weeks ago with no problem. But I've got an adblocker (am I allowed to say that?) running so perhaps that's why. I'm also now running FF 10.00 with ABP and it's working fine. It's still a release version but it's stable...so far.....

Could you add the adblocker extension or try 10.0


----------



## mrmacmusic (3 Feb 2012)

Seeing page "freezes" (Mac Safari/Firefox and iOS devices) here for the past few days too... A busy script might well be the culprit.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Feb 2012)

Opera and Firefox are locking up on me today. I've had to resort to Internet Explorer (*spit*) to get this far!

One thing I noticed in Opera was that the last message that popped up in the status bar was something about try to contact _static.ak.fbcdn.net._


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Feb 2012)

Oh dear, having just said I wasn't having a problem with scripts I obviously just tempted fate.


----------



## zizou (3 Feb 2012)

I've had the same problem this morning also on firefox


----------



## Crackle (3 Feb 2012)

Same problem since I upgraded my browser to Firefox 10 last night. No issues on laptop which is on earlier versions.


----------



## wiggydiggy (3 Feb 2012)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Is this a recent problem, wiggy? I was using the same version of FF until a couple of weeks ago with no problem. But I've got an adblocker (am I allowed to say that?) running so perhaps that's why. I'm also now running FF 10.00 with ABP and it's working fine. It's still a release version but it's stable...so far.....
> 
> Could you add the adblocker extension or try 10.0


 
I've installed 10.0 but no different, in fact it appears worse ie the delay before I can navigate is longer.

The page in question seems to be the main www.cyclechat.net page, it appears to either be your advert for your tat (joke lol!) or something to do with Twitter. I say this as you didnt have the add for the buff yesterday on that page and it was workin fine, also when I do load the www.cyclechat.net page via IE6 the information bar tells me that www.somethingsomethingtwittersomethingradom.com is loading and seems to take a while.

I'm afraid I cant install any add ons at all on this machine such as adblock.


----------



## HLaB (3 Feb 2012)

I'm getting the same problem this morning. I can move about the forum OK but if I go back to the home page Firefox (10.0) also hangs up (Not Responding) and eventually displays the unresponsive script warning.


----------



## Camrider (3 Feb 2012)

It seems to be a problem with this site rather than a browser issue. FireFox only freezes on CC pages and works fine everywhere else. I've just tried using Chrome and although it does not bring up scripting errors it does hang for ages before bringing the page up.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (3 Feb 2012)

+1 firefox


----------



## wiggydiggy (3 Feb 2012)

OK I can stick with IE6 on this machine (no other choice!), at home I have more choices but would prefer to see FF working again please!


----------



## HLaB (3 Feb 2012)

Camrider said:


> It seems to be a problem with this site rather than a browser issue. FireFox only freezes on CC pages and works fine everywhere else. I've just tried using Chrome and although it does not bring up scripting errors it does hang for ages before bringing the page up.


ditto, I'm trying IE7 just now and its a similar story, although it has only once gave me an error message, the other times it has just locked up!


----------



## compo (3 Feb 2012)

I began a thread about this in the Computer section before I saw this thread. I think the problem is with CC as it is doing it in Firefox 10 and IE9.


----------



## Cal (3 Feb 2012)

This site is freezing for me on the home page, seems to be the 'reflective buff' thing.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (3 Feb 2012)

It is the advertising - it's viglink.

I've just gone into my noscript extension and blocked viglink from running javascript.


----------



## youngoldbloke (3 Feb 2012)

I'm getting the same problem - with firefox 'a script is busy' and IE 'cycle chat not responding' - more so with IE.


----------



## fossyant (3 Feb 2012)

Same here with firefox. Can use other sites but not CC where my pc cpu goes to 100%. Took a bit to sort as load 6 tabs on start automatically, so took a while to find out which site was causing the crash. CC is running a little choppy on IE.


----------



## S_t_e_v_e (3 Feb 2012)

Sheffield_Tiger said:


> It is the advertising - it's viglink.
> 
> I've just gone into my noscript extension and blocked viglink from running javascript.


 
+1 Its the javascript from viglink that is freezing my firefox (v11 beta)


----------



## HLaB (3 Feb 2012)

Sheffield_Tiger said:


> It is the advertising - it's viglink.
> 
> I've just gone into my noscript extension and blocked viglink from running javascript.


Where do you find that?


----------



## edindave (3 Feb 2012)

This site keeps hanging Safari on my Macbook Pro too - the dreaded beach ball - seems to be happening from today only.
My OS and browser are up to date - Safari 5.1.3 on Mac OS X 10.7.3


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (3 Feb 2012)

HLaB said:


> Where do you find that?


 
http://noscript.net/

Be warned, it's a pain at first. It blocks ALL Javascript until you tell it what to allow as you go. But on the plus side, if you visit site a and trust that, it won't let scripts from site b unless you tell it to - so you are protected to some degree against hacked sites


----------



## phil_hg_uk (3 Feb 2012)

Sheffield_Tiger said:


> It is the advertising - it's viglink.
> 
> I've just gone into my noscript extension and blocked viglink from running javascript.


 
Yup just done the same downloaded noscript and blocked viglink and works ok now 

It was only locking up the browser if I went to the forum front page if I clicked on _*whats new*_ it worked ok.


----------



## HLaB (3 Feb 2012)

Sheffield_Tiger said:


> http://noscript.net/
> 
> Be warned, it's a pain at first. It blocks ALL Javascript until you tell it what to allow as you go. But on the plus side, if you visit site a and trust that, it won't let scripts from site b unless you tell it to - so you are protected to some degree against hacked sites


Cheers, FF is restarting at the moment and I'm yping this from IE


----------



## Camrider (3 Feb 2012)

I've just installed Notscript on Chrome which performs the same function.


----------



## jdtate101 (3 Feb 2012)

Same here...installed noscript on chrome ...blocked viglink...problem gone....


----------



## youngoldbloke (3 Feb 2012)

Just blocked viglink with ABP. (Firefox) Seems to be OK now


----------



## ColinJ (3 Feb 2012)

Once the problem is fixed, it would be good if you would unblock viglink again because Shaun uses it to earn revenue towards the cost of running CycleChat! (Or use his affiliate links when you buy stuff.)


----------



## Camrider (3 Feb 2012)

Problem would now seem to be fixed.


----------



## Shaun (3 Feb 2012)

As per the other threads in support - it appears to have been a problem with Viglink's content delivery network. I've modified the script settings which appears to have resolved it.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

